# comfort/ performance springs and shocks?



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

Im looking for some springs and shocks that will give me an okay ride, (as in not constantly bouncing up and down ) But most companys are desperate to sell products even if it means lying. Does any one know of springs and shocks for a s14 240 SX that will give both comfort and performance?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

S14240SR said:


> Im looking for some springs and shocks that will give me an okay ride, (as in not constantly bouncing up and down ) But most companys are desperate to sell products even if it means lying. Does any one know of springs and shocks for a s14 240 SX that will give both comfort and performance?


As for springs, Tein HIGH.TECHs might be right up your alley. They're Tein's new "comfort-oriented" springs (less of a drop, more progressive spring rate to absorb bigger bumps).

What you're going to be more concerned about is dampers. If you feel that comfort is a higher priority than performance, you may just want to put KYB GR2's on your stock springs. They're very good for most small cars, and even though they really won't work with stiffer than stock springs, they can still give you a comfortable ride and a sporty feel (read: they have lots of rebound damping). If you want to go with the HIGH.TECHs or really see a need for stiffer springs, you'll want to go right to adjustable dampers. If you're concerned about comfort, you probably won't be happy without them.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

No. You cant have your cake and eat it too. Seriously. Think about what your saying for 10 seconds and realize how little sense that made.

Anyway, your best bet is Bilstein HD which are self adjusting, or Praxis.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

S14240SR said:


> Im looking for some springs and shocks that will give me an okay ride, (as in not constantly bouncing up and down ) But most companys are desperate to sell products even if it means lying. Does any one know of springs and shocks for a s14 240 SX that will give both comfort and performance?


To get one, you have to sacrifice the other somewhat.
Kind of like wanting a 11 sec. 240 that gets 40 mpg. Can't have it both ways.
But after riding in a 240 equipped with Tein Basics, I can say that that would be a very good compromise between the two. They ride pretty nice with no bounce and the price is about the same as any off the shelf spring/shock combo.


----------

